# Minor scratches on engine cover



## headhurts (Dec 28, 2016)

Firstly I hope this is in the correct part of the forum.

I have a Mercedes E350 that I purchased new in 2016, I love the car and it is extremely well cared for including under the bonnet.

Anyhow on Monday the car was in the main dealership for a service on return of the car I had a quick look round and all appeared to be fine but.....

When I arrived home I lifted the bonnet to give it a clean and discovered a few scratches on the engine cover (photos attached)

I tried a dash/plastics cleaner but although they look better I could not remove them.

I reported this to the service team who on initial contact seem to think this is nothing to worry about but I await a proper response.

Is there any way in your opinions that these scratches can be removed by myself and do you think it unreasonable of me to expect Mercedes Norwich to put this right.

By the way the dash cam shows the technician laying this cover on top of the engine face down whilst he sprayed it with something, I suspect this is where the scratches occurred.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Robin























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ll be honest, I wouldn’t expect any mechanic to have a “Detailer eye” when working under the bonnet or under the car. 
They’re different worlds. Ours is clean and prim-and-proper. Theirs is greasy and messy and hard work. 

I’ve done both and when you’re juggling spanners and sockets, silly stuff like plastic covers just get placed haphazardly on the side. 

If you want to avoid a heart attack, avoid looking at your windshield gutter. Cos I guarantee all manner of sockets and screwdrivers have been stored there and “scuffed”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I don’t think it’s unreasonable to expect a bit more care,if the mechanic had put it down face up we wouldn’t be having this discussion,I would keep on at them to sort it out,Mercedes made the cover like this to look good,it doesn’t look good anymore.


----------



## headhurts (Dec 28, 2016)

Fairtony said:


> I'll be honest, I wouldn't expect any mechanic to have a "Detailer eye" when working under the bonnet or under the car.
> They're different worlds. Ours is clean and prim-and-proper. Theirs is greasy and messy and hard work.
> 
> I've done both and when you're juggling spanners and sockets, silly stuff like plastic covers just get placed haphazardly on the side.
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts but I have been taking my cars to this company since 2014 and I can certainly say that this is the first time any damage has been caused.

Quite a few years ago I completed my mechanics apprenticeship and in those days it was pretty normal to hand cars back with greasy marks etc but cars did not have engine covers (yes I'm that old)

These days the under bonnet is part of the styling of the car and I do expect them to treat the car with care and respect.

I will keep the thread updated with the outcome.

Oh! By the way I have had a text message from the dealership and Mercedes asking for feedback, I'm holding off for a day or two.

Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## headhurts (Dec 28, 2016)

GSD said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to expect a bit more care,if the mechanic had put it down face up we wouldn't be having this discussion,I would keep on at them to sort it out,Mercedes made the cover like this to look good,it doesn't look good anymore.


Totally agree and it surprised me that they did not immediately try to resolve this, particularly as I purchased the car new from them and have had all my services/work at this dealership.

Mind you not too long ago they changed from a local company to Baron Group and there is a different feel to the place.

Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

headhurts said:


> Totally agree and it surprised me that they did not immediately try to resolve this, particularly as I purchased the car new from them and have had all my services/work at this dealership.
> 
> Mind you not too long ago they changed from a local company to Baron Group and there is a different feel to the place.
> 
> ...


If you paid by debit card inform them you'll be requesting your bank make a chargeback if it was a debit card or a section 75 claim if it was credit card over £100

You bank will decide in your favour if you can present the communications and their lack of effort to rectify the issue.

Usual the threat of that action is enough to get them to sort things out

The definition of these types of claims regarding services is "Goods or services are not as described or are in an unsatisfactory condition"

That would about sum up your engine cover as the service was unsatisfactory


----------



## headhurts (Dec 28, 2016)

\Rian said:


> If you paid by debit card inform them you'll be requesting your bank make a chargeback if it was a debit card or a section 75 claim if it was credit card over £100
> 
> You bank will decide in your favour if you can present the communications and their lack of effort to rectify the issue.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I have a service contract and pay Mercedes each month.

The only money I paid on Monday was for the cars first MOT.

Good idea though just a pity I cannot use this route.

Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

If it were a plastic cover then I would just leave it but since that's a cover that's supposed to look half decent and they have permanently damaged it then I would be pushing for a brand new cover at least.

Do you know how much they cost?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Agree with the above; it’s a cosmetic item that is supposed to look good (the brushed metal inserts). They should rectify the damage or just replace the cover. 

If you polish that yourself, you’ll remove the protection, and if it’s metal, it’ll rust. If it’s plastic, you’ll change the texture. If it’s painted, you’ll remove the clear. 

When you take your car to a dealer or a tyre fitter or garage, you should not have to say “can you do your job without damaging something else”. Very calmly get them to agree it wasn’t like that, it’s a cosmetic item, and therefore it should it fixed or replaced. If they accidentally kerbed your wheel or scratched your wing, it’s similar. They will offer a free service (useless to you) or something equivalent that’s your choice. Since the cover is likely 200 quid plus, they won’t want to replace it. If you would rather have a brand new set of original mats or an accessory worth 100 quid, it’s another option. You could then try some Meguiars NXT metal polish, which contains wax and will buff that out but will also change the texture. 

They shouldn’t be spraying silicone bulls*** spray either (could be degreaser), but you also don’t want to say you have it on dash cam unless you really have to.


----------



## headhurts (Dec 28, 2016)

piston_warrior said:


> If it were a plastic cover then I would just leave it but since that's a cover that's supposed to look half decent and they have permanently damaged it then I would be pushing for a brand new cover at least.
> 
> Do you know how much they cost?


I believe around the £180 to £200 mark...

Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## headhurts (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, I had a go at buffing out the scratches and I have done a fairly decent job.

That said a short time ago I checked my mail and they have agreed to replace it with a new one.

Robin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

